# Are you kidding me?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

She'd look a Hell of a lot better w/o all the tats. 

https://www.yahoo.com/style/woman-b...ove-every-body-is-bikini-ready-133303719.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A good reason for the Burkini they have in France.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

To each his own..........


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I've seen worse.
In fact, a few Sunday mornings in college I woke up hungover to find much worse.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

pblanc said:


> In fact, a few Sunday mornings in college I woke up hungover to find much worse.


Uh, oh.... sounds like someone went "hoggin' "??:goofy:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not,even sure why anyone finds disfiguring yourself by putting tattoos on your skin to be sexy. To me, they are a statement that you want to put something there to hide the rest of what is there. Sad to me to see that. And in this day and age, to see women putting stuff there that they won't or can't disclose in the business environment makes me wonder, "why do you even do that?". Signs of someone that has to follow the trends and, if I'm hiring, i don't want followers. 

Sad sign of disrespect for society and self, in my opinion. I see no sense in it, but you nay Sayers will surely tell me why I am wrong. Personally, I don't care. If I'm making the decision, I'm not hiring the tattoo adorned follower. Not the brightest bulb in the box, imo.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My ex-daughter-in-law and her daughter (my grand-daughter) both have tats. Both don't have the common sense God gave to a box of rocks. They even have matching tats. How sweet. :smt120

My father (God rest his soul) served 4 yrs. in the Navy. He was a baker. His job was to make cakes, pies, cookies, etc. During his stint in the Navy, he collected quite a few tats. Each and every arm and leg of his had them. I don't know what he was thinking or who he was trying to impress, but he got them none-the-less.

My mother hated his tats. When I enlisted, she was worried that I'd come back adorned in much the same way. When I did come home sans any tats, she was so relieved. 

My father thought a lot of his tats, even more so as he grew older. He loved to approach females who had tats and strike up a conversation with them about their tats. Of course, it wasn't long until he was talking about and showing his. The times I'd be with him, I got so damned tired of him doing that, that I'd just walk a bit further and wait until he was done. It got old real fast. 

My mother was even worse. She'd just keep walking and leave it to him to find her and catch up......if he did. Many times, she'd head back to the car and wait for him. I don't know for sure if it was an early onset of Alzheimer's that made him do some of the things that he did. Some things were inappropriate. 

Anyways, it seems that females have caught up to, if not far surpassed males, when it comes to tats. It's been a long time since I've seen a nice and tasteful tat on a female. Tats across the entire width of their shoulders, sleeve tats, tramp stamps, full length leg tats, and in your face chest tats, don't do anything for me. If anything, they just make me wonder about their character.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I was in the Navy 4 years and do not have a tat. I don't see much sense in them.

At my 1st duty station was a 1st class who was in the process of removing his tats. His new wife didn't like them. At the time the process to remove tats was to shave the layers of skin with the tat off. Painful and left a scar like a burn.

But I do have some body art from surgeries long after the Navy. And there nothing to be proud of, just a fact of life.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I couldn't get the pics to load on that page. Yahoo must be having issues...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I see it now. Never mind :smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, I see it now. Never mind :smt082


You were better off the first time


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> You were better off the first time


I see that now 

My tablet was trying to protect me


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

she would look bette r in a Burkini


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not opposed to tattoos, but I also don't have any primarily because I can't think of anything that I would want displayed on my body like that permanently.

The woman in the article is nothing to write home about but nothing to be ashamed of either. Let's face it, very few of us have ideal bodies these days. God knows I'm not going to be one to judge on that score as I've fought my weight for the majority of my life.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

